# If I had a son . .



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2015)

in all seriousness I'd want him to be just like Mark Richt, a man with values, morals ,a Christian and a winner.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> in all seriousness I'd want him to be just like Mark Richt, a man with values, morals ,a Christian and a winner.



 

chin up 2015


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2015)

Good man!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 4, 2015)

I like Richt too- Saban be the debel.. Howeva...........


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 4, 2015)

i hope richt stays at uga another 25 years, and defeats Quack in nekkid twista at next years tournament at the Tifton laundromat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> i hope richt stays at uga another 25 years.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

best thread so far this season


----------



## Old Winchesters (Oct 4, 2015)

He's a good coach but it's evident to me Pruitt being on board has changed his philosophy on some recruiting practices in a good way...


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

I have a son and I just hope he doesn't turn out like me........


----------



## Backcountry (Oct 4, 2015)

great man...good coach with some interesting ideas on motivation.


----------



## riprap (Oct 4, 2015)

I like a conservative like CPJ. What student engineer could figure out a hand signal? Also you got four downs. Why was waste it on a punter or field goal kicker? Make the most of your offensive possessions.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 4, 2015)

Old Winchesters said:


> He's a good coach but it's evident to me Pruitt being on board has changed his philosophy on some recruiting practices in a good way...



Yeah, that Pruitt defense looked great Saturday!


----------



## Hankus (Oct 4, 2015)

great man, decent SEC coach, never National Championship winner (hopefully he proves me wrong, and I feel sure he will if he ever leaves UGA)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I have a son and I just hope he doesn't turn out like me........



I have a son, and I hope he doesn't turn out like you also.....

In all seriousness, let's be honest, the only reason any of us opened this thread is because we were all praying to God Quack didn't name one of us as his potential, proverbial son.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 4, 2015)

Hankus said:


> great man, decent SEC coach, never National Championship winner (hopefully he proves me wrong, and I feel sure he will if he ever leaves UGA)



I'm not a CMR fan but I'm a huge Bobby Bowden fan...and it took him 17 years before he won his first NC.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I have a son, and I hope he doesn't turn out like you also.....
> 
> In all seriousness, let's be honest, the only reason any of us opened this thread is because we were all praying to God Quack didn't name one of us as his potential, proverbial son.



It's just not meant for all people to reproduce


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

alphachief said:


> I'm not a CMR fan but I'm a huge Bobby Bowden fan...and it took him 17 years before he won his first NC.



The problem with that is there wasn't a Nick Saban and dynasty at T town. So Richt is screwed.....


----------



## alphachief (Oct 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> The problem with that is there wasn't a Nick Saban and dynasty at T town. So Richt is screwed.....



No, we had to contend with that little dynasty in little havana...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2015)

If Quack had a GT son...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> It's just not meant for all people to reproduce


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If Quack had a GT son...



Clean living right there.......


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

browning slayer said:


> if quack had a gt son...



holy....!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Clean living right there.......





BROWNING7WSM said:


> holy....!



What....

Quack is a big boy..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> What....
> 
> Quack is a big boy..



his kid is too


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> his kid is too



It's just the long hair.... And hairy back..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> his kid is too



He's going to kill me...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> He's going to kill me...



it'll be worth it


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> it'll be worth it


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If Quack had a GT son...



He said son, not twin.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Oct 4, 2015)

I can't wait to customize this avatar.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I can't wait to customize this avatar.



UGA vs Tech week for me!!


----------



## 4bob4 (Oct 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> If Quack had a GT son...



I don't recall giving you permission to use my likeness on the board....


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 5, 2015)

I think CMR is a fine Christian man. I like Hankus done believe he will ever win a NC and wish he would prove me wrong. I think right or wrong you have to be totally consumed by football to reach that pinnacle. You have to eat it, sleep it and have a killer instinct. CMR does not live that way and there is nothing wrong with that, just won't win you many NC's.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes KyDawg, and as a UGA fan we have to ask ourselves what do we want, a good morally nice guy that will give ua a decent season and maybe contend for an SEC title or saban who eats, sleeps , and breathes football and wins Nat titles or at least is in the hunt?  I'm tired of "nice Guy" football.  And honestly, I don't think Saban is all that bad of a guy.  i think he comes across like that but he seems like a good guy.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I think CMR is a fine Christian man. I like Hankus done believe he will ever win a NC and wish he would prove me wrong. I think right or wrong you have to be totally consumed by football to reach that pinnacle. You have to eat it, sleep it and have a killer instinct. CMR does not live that way and there is nothing wrong with that, just won't win you many NC's.





emusmacker said:


> Yes KyDawg, and as a UGA fan we have to ask ourselves what do we want, a good morally nice guy that will give ua a decent season and maybe contend for an SEC title or saban who eats, sleeps , and breathes football and wins Nat titles or at least is in the hunt?  I'm tired of "nice Guy" football.  And honestly, I don't think Saban is all that bad of a guy.  i think he comes across like that but he seems like a good guy.


I agree he is a good Christian man, and I know that from more than just observing him on TV. How he is able to translate those morals to the realm of growing young athletes and instilling that in their sportsmanship values is what I have sometimes questioned. Saturday's lineup of trash talking UGA players blocking their opponents route to the playing field was just another excellent example. 

What exactly, of his values and morals, is he teaching these boys, if any? 

For all of the guff Saban catches for his character, he does not tolerate such from his players.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 5, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> For all of the guff Saban catches for his character, he does not tolerate such from his players.



All business on the field

Rtr


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2015)

I'm on the fence here. As far as Richt and Christianity and football and what we all think. So, he lets kids get choppy before  games which I don't really agree with but don't disagree with either. Some Baptist drink some don't. Some cuss some don't. Some tithe some don't. Richt and morality and Fb do go together but it's a fine line. Richt's mentor was Bowden maybe the gimmicks come from there who knows. From coaching baseball and football I know that every player is different. You have to find something that will bring them all together. Whatever that is. I personally think that is accountability. But, Richts proven to hold kids accountable. Something is missing with Richt but I don't think it's the moral, christian life he lives but FB being number 1 in his life. So for his life it seems his priorities are on point and he tries to do the same with his players. But for the FB side of his life and for the fans that means we get embarrassed on national TV. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 5, 2015)

good post.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



It's ok Quack. You oughta see his nephew. He's the spittin image of his Uncle Richt.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 7, 2015)

I talked with a friend of mine that had his pic taken with Saban after the UGA game and has even talked with him before. ( my friend is over several major radio stations) and he said Saban was a genuinely good guy. He comes across as arrogant and 90% of Ga fans don't like him so they make up alot of "junk about him".  He is devoted to football, sometimes more so than his family, but he wins, and is always in the hunt. Maybe that's what UGA needs as a COACH and let Richt be a counselor.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 7, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I talked with a friend of mine that had his pic taken with Saban after the UGA game and has even talked with him before. ( my friend is over several major radio stations) and he said Saban was a genuinely good guy. He comes across as arrogant and 90% of Ga fans don't like him so they make up alot of "junk about him".  He is devoted to football, sometimes more so than his family, but he wins, and is always in the hunt. Maybe that's what UGA needs as a COACH and let Richt be a counselor.



Jealous


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 7, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> I'm on the fence here. As far as Richt and Christianity and football and what we all think. So, he lets kids get choppy before  games which I don't really agree with but don't disagree with either. Some Baptist drink some don't. Some cuss some don't. Some tithe some don't. Richt and morality and Fb do go together but it's a fine line. Richt's mentor was Bowden maybe the gimmicks come from there who knows. From coaching baseball and football I know that every player is different. You have to find something that will bring them all together. Whatever that is. I personally think that is accountability. But, Richts proven to hold kids accountable. Something is missing with Richt but I don't think it's the moral, christian life he lives but FB being number 1 in his life. So for his life it seems his priorities are on point and he tries to do the same with his players. But for the FB side of his life and for the fans that means we get embarrassed on national TV. Go Dawgs!



Good post Jeff. I like him, but I also like to win.


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2015)

I have been saying and hearing the same things on here, radio, tv (I haven't been on radio or tv)...about CMR since 2008. That was the last time I believed we were going to do something good. Now I just hope we do good. The higher ups at UGA I'm sure have heard all the same things. I am convinced they are not happy as well, but just hope as we do that CMR can get it done since he is so loyal to the university. Every coach on the staff has changed but one. No amount of complaining is going to get it done. A lot of us complain because it makes us feel better or to make our rivals feel like some of the fans want to win and not seem mediocre. I will continue to pull for the Dawgs as hard as always to win, but I can never be confident, no matter the opponent.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 7, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I talked with a friend of mine that had his pic taken with Saban after the UGA game and has even talked with him before. ( my friend is over several major radio stations) and he said Saban was a genuinely good guy. He comes across as arrogant and 90% of Ga fans don't like him so they make up alot of "junk about him".  He is devoted to football, sometimes more so than his family, but he wins, and is always in the hunt. Maybe that's what UGA needs as a COACH and let Richt be a counselor.



Sabans children are grown. he has the full support of his wife and she is quietly involved in the program and charitable foundations.


----------



## riprap (Oct 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Sabans children are grown. he has the full support of his wife and she is quietly involved in the program and charitable foundations.



He stopped for a pic.


----------



## emusmacker (Oct 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> I have been saying and hearing the same things on here, radio, tv (I haven't been on radio or tv)...about CMR since 2008. That was the last time I believed we were going to do something good. Now I just hope we do good. The higher ups at UGA I'm sure have heard all the same things. I am convinced they are not happy as well, but just hope as we do that CMR can get it done since he is so loyal to the university. Every coach on the staff has changed but one. No amount of complaining is going to get it done. A lot of us complain because it makes us feel better or to make our rivals feel like some of the fans want to win and not seem mediocre. I will continue to pull for the Dawgs as hard as always to win, but I can never be confident, no matter the opponent.



riprap, that's one of the best posts on here.  I too will support the Dawgs, but you gonna make Slayer mad.  You have to never EVER doubt Richt.  he is the best coach in the country and there is no one that could ever be better.  you know how I know.  Cause Slayer told me.  And that's all that matter.


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

If my son turned out like Emusmacker.... I'd SMACK HIM!


And write him out of my Will.... Just sayin...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

Throwback said:


>


If T could produce a son he wouldn't need this..


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> If T could produce a son he wouldn't need this..


Lol I got one. 
Can’t have another though ?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 18, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Can’t have another though ?


Used too much of the cream, huh?


----------



## Jdmb123 (Nov 19, 2021)

Emusmacker. That’s one I haven’t thought of in while. Duck Huntin turned him into an Anderson Cooper type right


----------



## mguthrie (Nov 19, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> If T could produce a son he wouldn't need this..


There’s a couple of dawg fans around here that could use a tube of that


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 19, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> There’s a couple of dawg fans around here that could use a tube of that



And there is a certain tOSU fan who needs to spill a full cup of coffee on his keyboard!


----------



## ddgarcia (Nov 19, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> There’s a couple of dawg fans around here that could use a tube of that



GON be a couple Bucknuts gonna need it come January


----------

